# It's going to be too late isnt it ???????



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

I was hoping to get my second and final IUI done this cycle and am due to go for a scan on Monday morning,this is also my 1st month with no clomid,so the fertility nurse said well come on day 16 which will be Monday,I did say that this would be too late for me(normally ov day 13) and she said dont worry,cos your not on clomid your cycle WILL be longer. How the heck does she know that,anyway I have been doing opk's ang am sure I got a posotive yesterday and today its a very faint 2nd line,so I am assuming its too late for basting on Monday/tues am I right ??      

Thanks for reading

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

kelly, a faint line just means your hormone levels are rising. You should get asurge in the next few days which means you are about to ovu so Mon/Tues could be avout right.

 vibes honey!

Fingers crossed for a BFP for you this time round


----------



## loobs (Aug 22, 2005)

Kelly, if you are at all unsure ring the clinic 2mo morning. Ask them to scan you if necessary. Our clinic do weekend days but just in the morning -they are there to give you the best possible chance so if you think you might ov early, call them. The least they could do is offer to scan you. Best wishes. Loobs. Also, jsut on an aside, with my youngest we had DIUI. I went to the clinc for the insem and told them I thought i had ov that morning. They scanned me and the egg had gone, but they still insemd me and I got pregnant. If the egg is around for 24 hours then this gives you a bit of time. Do ring them. Loobs.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks PW and Loobs,

Well not long to wait now as scan is in the morning and I am sure its too late,but hey we will have to wait and see.

Loobs-Unfortunately my clinic is not open weekends and even if I was to have called them on Fri they are not aloud to have me in for a scan as they cant do basting on sat,pants really!!!

Thanks for your replies,I will let you know how it went tomorrow  

Kelly x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hope its not to late for you Kelly, all the best for tommorrow


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Kelly 
I am sure you will be ok, my consultant said that the lines need to be exactly the same or darker to mean you have ovulated and in my experience they stay that way for a couple of days so think you will be fine. Fingers crossed anyway. Keep meaning to ask you as you are in similar position as me, have you had a laproscapy?( excuse spelling ) I am on waiting list but spending loads on tx without even having this done!!
Good luck tomorrow


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Kelly

Good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well    


    
   

PW

xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Kelly...tomsmummy is right to get a pos opk the line has to be the same colour or darker...morning wee always tends to show a faint line....

Sorry ur having a crappy time with your clinic...mines the same..hope those follies hang on in there for you hun xx

Tomsmummy..Ive had a couple of laps..last one in April..so ask away if i can help at all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Still non the wiser,I told the sonographer that I thought I had ov'd so she scanned me and said it didnt look like I had,I have got 1 [email protected],I am day 16 today but I am off the clomid this cycle so it could turn out to be a 33 day one. The fertility nurse wants us to go back on weds as she doesnt know whats cracking off,as I could have ov'd and its not shown and the follie could just be on its journey after ov.or I may ov in the next couple of days     trying not to get too excited as it might not happen  

Tommysmummy-I havent been offered any other tests,they said that after this IUI I will need my tubes checking but god only knows what that waiting list will be like,so I think we will have to pay for that privately how long is your waiting list if you dont mind me asking? Its mad how they do it,it would make more sense to check all is ok b4 tx,its mad.

Thanks all for your support and good luck vibes-I will update you all on weds   

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well if its any help Kelly I ov on about day 21 of a 34 day cycle so it unlikely you would have ov already with a cycle length that long! I think that is really good lining and I am sure your follie will have grown enough by Weds to proceed further. I was put on NHS list for lap last Dec and still no apt as yet!! Hope Olly has a great first day at school, you have lots going on for you this week.

Loobs any advice on Lap would be useful I think I am due for mine anytime now although how they orgainse around tx is beyond me. I was offered one a week after IUI last month!! Obviously I turned that one down.

I am due to start Menopur with my next cycle and am really nervous about this as Clomid had opposite effect on me and react badly with side effects, can anyone advise on this one?

Hi to all others, must go am being beckoned.


----------

